# shaggy's



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

a little help please....
can some one post a pic of a shaggy for me please.
I think I ran across a bunch to today.... just want to make sure what they look like.
thanks in advance 
rob


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

A shaggy what? I'm puzzled.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Rob
Here's a good picture of a shaggy.
http://www.completerider.com/futireartices/HR193-Cabby1.jpg

I've also been seing quite a few of these not to far from you.
http:www.mushroomexpert.com/coprinus_comatus.html

Mike


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Michigan Mike said:


> Rob
> Here's a good picture of a shaggy.
> http://www.completerider.com/futireartices/HR193-Cabby1.jpg
> had to lol at this one :lol:
> ...


I went back and pick them before I had photo ID
but did not eat them..... 
I guess I'll clean them up now... can I freeze them like other mushrooms?


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Hi Rob
No you don't want too freeze them, they'll turn to mush.
I usually eat a few each year just as I find them and within 1 day.
The Gills start off white, then to pink then to ink.
You only want to eat the young ones with white gills and
it is reccomended to avoid alcohol with them.
I usually just cut some of the smaller ones in half, rinse, flour,eggwash then coat with cracker crumbs and deepfry.
As far as shaggy's go, people either hate em or love em.
I like em crunchy. lol

btw..since they grow in the grass, you want to make sure you see plenty of weeds there, since chemically treated lawns are dangerous.

Mike


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

At first I thought you were asking for this :lol:









DO NOT EAT THIS SHAGGY ! 
sorry could not resist


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I'd rather eat Daphne's than Shaggy's......


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Here are some from a couple weeks ago. They are all around my buddy's yard every year. They go bad fast and turn black and sometimes kind of "bleed" a red substance, so I have seen anyways. They have a ton of moisture, hear they are best in soup.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

Been finding these everywhere for the past month or so. Only hard part is findin em in an area that isn't polluted with herbicides, pesticides or heavy metals from vehicles. 

Uh! Is there a reason I can't post pics or what?


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Any survivors from these? They serve the environment as great toxin filters


----------



## Chawazz (Jun 25, 2006)

picked some this fall. Sauteed and and put into soup. 

Seemed to cook down a ton. Not too much flavor.

The deep fry idea might be worth a try.

Any tips on cookin' em??


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

I only pick the small unopened buttons. Gently rinsed gill side down under running water. This prevents the water from getting inside and keeps them from falling apart. Sauteed over Med. hi heat in a small amount of butter/ oo until all the standing juice is gone and slightly brown. They were truly awesome. They don't have a massive amount of flavor but taste better than regular buttons from the store.

You could also save the liquid, add a little milk and flour to make a great gravy to serve over fish, steak, mashed potatos.


----------

